# Got two this evening



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I went out with a buddy from work who needed to break in his new ar-15 Bushmaster I think we accomplished the mission


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

good job. Did they get a little shot up or do they just look a little rough from sitting in the truck.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats on the 2 yotes looks like he got it broke in alright. I just ordered one of them r-15 should be here the first of the week hope I can break mine in the same way.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome!! I killed a big yote tonight with my 25wssm at 389 yards. Really nice dog.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done SS.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the shoot.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job SS !! Always good to see some success.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Predatorhunter said:


> Congrats on the 2 yotes looks like he got it broke in alright. I just ordered one of them r-15 should be here the first of the week hope I can break mine in the same way.


You're gonna love the R-15. I have one and it's my absolute favorite !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Predatorhunter said:


> Congrats on the 2 yotes looks like he got it broke in alright. I just ordered one of them r-15 should be here the first of the week hope I can break mine in the same way.


I hope to be able to break mine in properly soon.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

poe said:


> good job. Did they get a little shot up or do they just look a little rough from sitting in the truck.


Yes the bigger one required more bullets. He came in right at dark and my buddy shot him which put the dog sitting down spinning I then took two shots and the dog kept spinning. Friend took last shot and hittem in the head. When we looked at him he was full of holes we just couldnt get good clean shots. I blame the dark on that ofcourse









Thanks everyone for looking


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Predatorhunter said:


> I hope to be able to break mine in properly soon.


The R-15 will meet and exceed your expectations. I still say mine is a "never sell."

Hey Single Six, did you shoot that one in the wiener? Looks like he died from shame!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job SS. Thanks for sharting the pics and story.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

ebbs said:


> The R-15 will meet and exceed your expectations. I still say mine is a "never sell."
> 
> Hey Single Six, did you shoot that one in the wiener? Looks like he died from shame!


Not sure what your asking but .....Sure


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice job SS. Thanks for sharting the pics and story.


Thx Don!


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice job and great pics


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Yes the bigger one required more bullets. He came in right at dark and my buddy shot him which put the dog sitting down spinning I then took two shots and the dog kept spinning. Friend took last shot and hittem in the head. When we looked at him he was full of holes we just couldnt get good clean shots. I blame the dark on that ofcourse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate it when that happens. Its crazy how hard it can be sometimes to put another round in them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WAy to go SS. Thanks for the pics


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats SS! Nice pics. Would love to hear the story.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

Job well done SS ! Keep at it, Whackem and Stackem


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

HowlinRed said:


> Congrats SS! Nice pics. Would love to hear the story.


Thx HowlinRed, not really a good story to go with it, we called in six coyotes that day and only got two. The ones that got away kept coming down wind of us and we would see them a tad bit to late. The bigger male was the most fun, i set out the e caller about thirty yards up wind in a huge deppression we were in. It was just about dark and we were running out of light. (We were rushing to get to that spot because i had got the truck stuck on a sandy two track earlier) Any i ran out set the ecaller out and ran back to sit beside my buddy. I played prarie dog distress (one of my favs) and about 5 minutes into the call this male came running between us and the caller. I wanted my buddy to get it so to make sure he knew i didnt care if he took the shot i said "gettem" when i said that the coyote stopped and he took the shot. The dog went into a sitting spin so i threw two shot into him before my counter part shot him in the head. Thats why the dog looked all shot up. My buddy said he could see fur flying off of it through his scope on both the shots i took..

It took him 6 months before he could break in the gun because he went on a short notice deployment right when he bought it. I told him when he gets back we would get him some coyotes. Im really glad it worked out just wish we could have got the other four coyotes that day


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

yotecatslayer34 said:


> Job well done SS ! Keep at it, Whackem and Stackem


EVERY DAY I CAN THANK YOU


----------

